# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Videos  Спокойной ночи, малыши! (заставки)

## Zaya

Слова песни *«Спят усталые игрушки»*.  Слова песни *«Спи, моя радость, усни»*. 
Спокойной ночи, малыши! — «классическая» пластилиновая заставка (1982—1991 гг.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q6reMSol0Sw 
Спокойной ночи, малыши! — «темная» заставка (1992—1994 гг.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZSnhQ5JjzQ 
Спокойной ночи малыши — заставка (1997—1999 гг.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ScsCIALY5S0 
Спокойной ночи, малыши! — заставка (1999—2001 гг.) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IigQyL6qNwU 
Спокойной ночи, малыши! — заставка (2002 г. — наши дни) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yJrkzn5bU_4  *Schlafe, mein Prinzchen, schlaf ein* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tdLwbdfINnU http://www.musicanet.org/robokopp/Lieder/schlafem.html

----------

